# Okay, are we happy now?



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/arts/story/2012/12/11/rush-rock-hall-of-fame.html


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

And Heart at the same time. Good calls.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes. Finally.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

Rush's acceptance: http://www.rush.com/rock-and-roll-hall-of-fame/

About fuckin' time.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I'm happy - but for a totally selfish reason.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

fretboard said:


> I'm happy - but for a totally selfish reason.


What, you get to go with them?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Solid guess, Keto - if you meant the induction concert in Los Angeles on April 18.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

fretboard said:


> Solid guess, Keto - if you meant the induction concert in Los Angeles on April 18.


My birthday. Awe thanks man!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Happy? Yes. And the band were quite gracious about it. Good on them.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I stand by my previous posts that state that the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame is as much a joke as the Grammys and the Junos.

Whether you're included or not really has no bearing on anything especially one's credentials.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry, but I'm still pretty pissed about how many far less deserving artists were inducted ahead of Rush.

This is the sort of crap that Rush has dealt with for their entire career (loved by the fans, hated by the critics/media).


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Kind of bittersweet.

Long overdue, but as mentioned, the R&R HoF is a joke.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Sorry, but I'm still pretty pissed about how many far less deserving artists were inducted ahead of Rush.
> 
> This is the sort of crap that Rush has dealt with for their entire career (loved by the fans, hated by the critics/media).


This is my point, you sound like you actually believe that the Hall of Fame has some sort of credibility. They are a joke.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> Milkman said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but I'm still pretty pissed about how many far less deserving artists were inducted ahead of Rush.
> ...


Yes, on this we agree 100%.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > Milkman said:
> ...


Today is a good day


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> This is my point, you sound like you actually believe that the Hall of Fame has some sort of credibility. They are a joke.


I wouldn't be so hard on them. If you look at the inductees accumulated so far, it's a pretty decent representation of what has mattered in the history of rock and roll. What drives people crazy is the annual lists, which are short enough that they have to leave a lot of folks out, consequently driving people nuts with who was included ("Why THOSE people?!").

As well, there are notable industry people included that tend to mean much much less to the average listener, and are perceievd as somehow crowding out musicians. For instance, this year Lou Adler is being inducted. Lou who? Lou helped bring us the Monterey Pop Festival and accompanying film. From his wiki entry: "He formerly managed Jan & Dean and produced Sam Cooke, The Mamas & the Papas, Johnny Rivers, Barry McGuire, Scott McKenzie, The Grass Roots, Spirit, Carole King, ..., and Cheech and Chong. He won two Grammy Awards in 1972 in the Record of the Year category for producing _It's Too Late by Carole King and in the Album of the Year category for Tapestry (also by King). In 1975, Adler produced the cult classic The Rocky Horror Picture Show and, in 1981, its follow-up, Shock Treatment. In 1978, Adler directed the movie Up In Smoke, starring Cheech & Chong__. _" Last year, the HoF inducted Tom Dowd ( http://www.rockhall.com/inductees/tom-dowd/bio/ ) and Cosimo Matassa ( http://www.rockhall.com/inductees/cosimo-matassa/bio/ ), without whom a huge chunk of much of what we revere in contemporary music would simply not exist.

There are some inductees who are certainly praise-worthy as musical innovators, but you have to wonder what the hell they are doing in the R&R HoF, like Billie Holiday and Miles Davis (???). All in all, though, if you were to read the bios of the various inductees so far, you would have a history of rock that would make Alan Cross do a "we're not worthy" gesture.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Happy about Albert King too, but Donna Summer is in & Deep Purple isn't?!? Ummm.... I'm not that old but I still remember when R&R fans thought disco sucked.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> Happy about Albert King too, but Donna Summer is in & Deep Purple isn't?!? Ummm.... I'm not that old but I still remember when R&R fans thought disco sucked.


Exactly.

I don't think calling BS on the RRHOS is giving them a hard time.

They have a responsibility to get it at least close to right.

DP and Rush should have been inducted years ago.

The RRHOS has pretty much zero credibility in my eyes.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm confident that DP, and anyone else who matters that isn't in yet, will get in soon enough. Like I say, it is the _annual_ lists that shape the irritation over "how come HER, and not THEM?". If you look at the cumulative alphabetical list on their site, and ignore who got inducted before who else, it is not nearly as irritating. It might please you to know that Leo Fender was inducted in 1992 and Les Paul 4 years earlier.

In many respects, it is no different than any other Hall of Fame, for sports, or whatever. There are a limited number of inductees, annually, and while there is undoubtedly bias, pressure, and sympathy factors (e.g., Jon Lord's death this past July may very well bring DP in next years, or at least get them nominated) that result in some people getting in earlier than others, as the inductees accumulate, one gets a great sense of the overall art/discipline and associated history....which is the goal of any HoF. 

From the site: 

"_To be eligible for induction as an artist (as a performer, composer, or musician) into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, the artist must have released a record, in the generally accepted sense of that phrase, at least 25 years prior to the year of induction; and have demonstrated unquestionable musical excellence.
__We shall consider factors such as an artist's musical influence on other artists, length and depth of career and the body of work, innovation and superiority in style and technique, but musical excellence shall be the essential qualification of induction_."


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Best CBC post in response to the item: "Calm down! It's not like it's Helix or something!"


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

*shrug*

who cares. really. Sentimentalists, maybe.

Rush would be the same band without recognition from the rock and roll hall of jokes. 

Here's a question, why isn't a band like Fugazi in the RARHOF? Only industry whores are given this "honor". 

To be honest, I could care less about Rush. But they would have held a bit more respect from me had they said NO to the induction to the ROCK HALL OF FAME.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

what the what is a fugazi?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think he meant the Fukawi.

It's a remote tribe in Africa.

We're the Fukawi?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

maybe we should just fugedaboutit


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

one can have whatever opinion they want to about the hall. however, i went and looked up who they actually are, and made my decision based on that. just sayin, because, i suspect most folks are prolly like me, in that they have no idea who the people are behind it, and how they got to be in that position.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

BEMUSofNrthAmra said:


> .............Here's a question, why isn't a band like Fugazi in the RARHOF? Only industry whores are given this "honor". ..........


From wiki: "Fugazi are noted for their DIY ethical stance, manner of business practice and contempt towards the music industry." Well, I'd say that explains that easily enough.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

BEMUSofNrthAmra said:


> *shrug*
> 
> who cares. really. Sentimentalists, maybe.
> 
> ...


I agree. I think there's always been a subtly overtone that the RRHOF has a bias towards American acts anyways, and Rush were never a hugely marketable commodity in the US.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Just got word last night that a buddy and I have our tickets to the show in LA in April thanks to SRO/Anthem. Should be a fun time.


----------

